# Katz Spa Ring question



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Is it still located in San Francisco?

I'll be in San Jose in a couple of weeks and was wondering if it is open or available for viewing?

Anybody know?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

122 looks and not one response.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Gerome said:


> 122 looks and not one response.



Everyone else is looking for the answer too!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*My understanding is that it is not in SF at this time and therefore not available . I believe it is getting a refurb in SoCal.

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

http://slotcarspeedshop.blogspot.com/2012/01/katz-spa-ring-first-race-of-2012-in-so.html

In Escondido with Brad Bowman?


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

up and running at Brad Bowman's shop (the guy who made it for the original owner, Greg in NOR CAL). I don't know the secret knock and couldn't attend when they had an open track day. I hope Brad has track day soon!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

For more information try these links - 

http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/pics_of_tracks/Katz-Spa-Ring.htm

Brad's Home Page - http://bradstracks.fsmra.com

This is the original video of the track with Greg Katz! For some reason Utube has deleted it, hence the Japanese website. You will most likely recognize the "narrator" of this clip, he of Deadliest Catch and Ford commercial and much other TV stuff fame! 

http://slotcarspeedshop.blogspot.com/2010/09/katz-spa-ring-giant-ho-slot-car-track.html

One more for ya!
http://slotcarspeedshop.blogspot.com/2011/08/ksr-our-ho-racing-dream-has-come-true.html

Have a good day! pig


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I knew it was not running for a while there and thought it had found a new home just did not know it was moved that far south. I remember the original video with Greg and thought it was pretty cool that he was able to have such a great track in his final years.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

There's a Katz Spa Ring Facebook group too that Brad maintains. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/108100695878640/


----------

